# Mental breakdown...



## Komjaunimas (Sep 17, 2011)

What do you guys do to keep yourself away from mental breakdown ?...
I'm in such state that if it keeps up i don't know whats going to happen, for the last weeks i'm in a Misanthropic / uncontrolable anger / trying to pick up a fight wherever it's possible / pure hate for everything, just don't know what to do with myself. For the record no substance abuse was involved etc... just the things aren't going so well...


----------



## acrata4ever (Sep 17, 2011)

work stayed tired if theres no work jack off stay tired when youre too tired to think problems go away no energy to be violent. work work yourself to exhaustion then rest plenty of rest. set an alarm sleep in 3 hr intervals. this prevents dreaming. dreaming and remembering dreams means you have too much time on your hands. time its a bad thing kill time before it kills you.


----------



## Shulseee (Sep 17, 2011)

I dunno man. Seems like if you're really that angry at your current situation, then maybe you should try changing it. I'm not saying that's an easy thing to do, but it can't be that easy to be so angry either. Try getting creative. Write your problems down, and how you feel about them. Don't filter anything, just put out exactly what you're feeling, that always helps me. When you're done, you can just burn the page. It's all about getting the rage out, and getting the weight off your chest. Whatever you decide to do, just know you've got everyone here on your side.


----------



## trash diver (Sep 17, 2011)

If you have the attitude that you can make it through anything,thats half the battle.There are some things we can't change,and you have to deal with that.But people have more control over things than they think.Identifying the source of your anger is the first step,stress,pain ,fatigue or whatever.Then take a objective look at your situation.Then do whatever you can do to make it better.Just don't give up on yourself.


----------

